
This student put 50M stolen research articles online. And they’re free - TomAnthony
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/this-student-put-50-million-stolen-research-articles-online-and-theyre-free/2016/03/30/7714ffb4-eaf7-11e5-b0fd-073d5930a7b7_story.html
======
nibs
This appears to be the Napster of journal articles. And if that is the case,
it will soon rightfully be sued into the ground but not before doing damage to
the oligopoly of journal publishers. And then hopefully we will use the
technology, lessons learned and newfound humility among journal publishers to
make the Netflix/Spotify of journal articles. A service to which I would
gladly subscribe.

